#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Σύλλογοι - Παρατάξεις ΤΕΕ & ΕΕΤΕΜ >  > > >  >  >  Δυνα.Μη. - Δυναμικοί Μηχανικοί: Νέα παράταξη του ΤΕΕ

## Xάρης

Μια νέα παράταξη του ΤΕΕ δημιουργήθηκε.
Και το όνομα αυτής: Δυνα.Μη. - Δυναμικοί Μηχανικοί


Αν είμαστε απογοητευμένοι από την μέχρι τώρα λειτουργία και απραξία του ΤΕΕ, 
αν είμαστε απ' αυτούς που πιστεύουν ότι οι κομματικές παρατάξεις δεν έχουν θέση σε ένα επιμελητήριο σαν το ΤΕΕ,
αν πιστεύουμε στη δημοκρατία και δει στην άμεση δημοκρατία (δημοκρατία στη βάση),
αν θέλουμε να έχουμε λόγο και να συμμετέχουμε μέσω διαδικτυακών ψηφοφοριών στη διαμόρφωση των θέσεων της παράταξης,
τότε αξίζει ίσως τον κόπο να εγγραφούμε και να παλέψουμε συντεταγμένα για τα δίκια ημών των ελεύθερων επαγγελματιών, των μισθωτών του ιδιωτικού τομέα, των υποαπασχολούμενων, των ανέργων και των... εν δυνάμει ανέργων.

Καιρός να πάψουμε να περιμένουμε από τους άλλους και να αναλάβουμε τις ευθύνες μας.

 Εγγραφή: http://www.dinami.com.gr/forum/register.php

----------


## Xάρης

Από σήμερα, 20.05.2016, δεν είμαι πλέον μέλος της ΔΥΝΑ.ΜΗ..

Καλή δύναμη  :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα:  στους συναδέλφους που συνεχίζουν.

----------

